# Death Ride



## stinkfoot (Jul 30, 2005)

Anyone get in the DR? I got rejected...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*I applied...*



stinkfoot said:


> Anyone get in the DR? I got rejected...


But haven't heard from them. What's up with that? You used to be able to show up the day of the ride and register because some people couldn't make it, but this year they are giving out tickets which people that can't make it can give away or sell.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I got mail tuesday saying I was in. Then a couple hours later, mail saying they'd sent mail to the wrong list. Then a couple hours after that, mail saying I was not in. I'm bummed! I hadn't realized how much I was looking forward to riding it again. Hopefully I'll be able to find a spare ticket.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Bummer*

But, like all things with any value, the Death Ride tickets will probably show up on ebay.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jul 30, 2005)

The real bummer is that you can't sign up the day of the ride anymore. 

Sounds like it has become a very popular ride.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Dang, just got a rejection notice.*

Boo hoo, poor me, boo hoo. Oh well. Lots of brevets out of Santa Cruz, SF, and Santa Rosa coming up. More bang for your buck than Death Ride.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jul 30, 2005)

LOL...yea, I'm not crying in my [insert beverage here]. Would have been fun but onward and upward.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*I got passed as well*

I missed the lottery as well. Probably a good thing since I wouldn't be able to find the miles leading up to it. Done if a few times and it's one of my favorites. There still plenty of suffering to go around. Summer Solstice in Plumas has 13,400 in 200k (http://www.summersolsticecentury.org/Routes.html) and those who really want to hurt can give this one a try... http://www.sonofdeathride.com/

Nasty stuff...


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

robwh9 said:


> But, like all things with any value, the Death Ride tickets will probably show up on ebay.


You can also do your own death ride anytime. You won't have to drive a long distance to cycle on roads packed with cyclists that are normally very peaceful.


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

Just do ur own death ride with some enhancements.

Go in without a ticket and have the local authorities (preferrably with firearms) chase u and maybe ur peleton........


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Skyline 200K*



robwh9 said:


> Boo hoo, poor me, boo hoo. Oh well. Lots of brevets out of Santa Cruz, SF, and Santa Rosa coming up. More bang for your buck than Death Ride.


Did you do the Skyline 200K Brevet Sunday? A couple of us from Benicia did it for the first time. What a great ride - and a great organizing duo in Bill and Lois!


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Summer Solstice*



Fogdweller said:


> I missed the lottery as well. Probably a good thing since I wouldn't be able to find the miles leading up to it. Done if a few times and it's one of my favorites. There still plenty of suffering to go around. Summer Solstice in Plumas has 13,400 in 200k (http://www.summersolsticecentury.org/Routes.html) and those who really want to hurt can give this one a try... http://www.sonofdeathride.com/
> 
> Nasty stuff...


Scott:
Are you doing it this year? We did it last year and are signed up again this year. Great ride and outstanding support.
Bill


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Yeah, I did it.*



Bill70J said:


> Did you do the Skyline 200K Brevet Sunday? A couple of us from Benicia did it for the first time. What a great ride - and a great organizing duo in Bill and Lois!


I liked riding up Eureka Canyon with all the little streams everywhere. I live in Sunnyvale so I ride in the Santa Cruz mountains and along the coast fairly often. The tailwind at the end was nice. Hats off to Bill and Lois.


----------

